# intel 3945ABG -- kernel believes wifi killswitch is off when it is actually on



## olsmokey (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey, all. I've got an HP pavilion dv2000 series laptop with an integrated Intel 3945abg wifi card in it which is currently not working. I just swapped out the hdd I had been using with Linux on it for a different one with FreeBSD installed. This was last used about four months ago, and was working perfectly. However, now when I turn the computer on, it reports that my "radio transmitter is switched off".  This is fairly simple to disprove as the switch is ON. When I attempt to toggle the switch, theres no new system message reporting this; maybe there isn't supposed to be, but regardless, wifi is still behaving as if the killswitch is off. I.e., not working. 

I did check to see if the switch went bad, but when i swap the hard drive back out for a different one, it works just fine, under Linux or Windows. I've spent a fair bit of time searching for answers in these forums and on Google, and can only find a few things that I don't feel apply.

This is an extremely esoteric problem, but if anyone has _any_ idea of what I could do to get it working, I would greatly appreciate it. Also, I'm unsure what would need to be seen diagnostics-wise, so let me know what you want to look at and ill attach it.


----------

